# Ride DH 157



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The DH is a good board...in terms of stance width, the only way to tell if that's what it is, is if you change it and then you're not in pain... try moving it a bit narrower and see if it helps. If not then maybe it's something else like binding angles that are causing the knee pain


----------

